# Betrugsversuch Immobilienscout24



## Dregalos (15. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen !

Mein Freundin versucht gerade ihr Haus bei Immobilienscout24.de verkaufen.
Sie erhilet per die Meldung dass es einen Interessenten gibt und nahm daraufhin Kontakt via Email zu ihm auf.
Als Antwort kam folgender Text:



> Hello Maria
> Thanks for your information about the property and i think it is ok for me. Please i really want to pay for the property but i have a business proposal that you will help me with and then i get the property from you at your price when am there to meet you. My name is Capt. David Hensel and I am a captain with the United Nations troop in Iraq, on war against terrorism. Based on the United States legislative and executive decision for withdrawing troops from Iraq come next year, I have been deployed to come and work in your country's military base soonest. Our mission is to help beef up terrorist targeted states, mostly the United States and the European Union on the war against terrorism. I will need the property for myself and that is why i contact you. On the other hand i want to inform you that I have in my possession the sum of 16.2million USD. Which was recovered from one of our raids on terrorists here in Iraq because they keep most of their money at home for evil activities which they normally get through illegal deals on crude oil?
> 
> Based on the suffering we undergo here some of us do meet such luck. It happened that i went for this raid with the men in my unit and i decided to take it as my share for my stress here in this evil land filled with suicide bombers. I deposited this money with a Red Cross agent informing him that we are making contact for the real owner of the money. It is under my power to approve whoever comes forth for this money. I wish to use this money for charity purposes in Turkey, where we have about 3 million Iraqi refugees and Sudan where we have currently the highest numbers of refugees displaced as a result of war. You need to visit such places. I want to invest the money on stock fish from Norway to this refugees because base on my experience on battle ground in this places, they lack a lot of fish and meat to add to their meager and unpalatable meals which they get in little quantity just to keep them living until God knows when the problem ends. Instead of allowing these terrorists to get the money and spend it on purchasing arms illegally from Russia and North Korea it is better channeled to saving the world.
> ...




Natürlich verblüfft aber auch irritiert googelte ich o.g. Captain und siehe da, er scheint nicht der einzige US Captain mit genau dieser Geschichte zu sein der seine 16.2 millionen loswerden will.
Wir antworten natürlcih einfach mal nicht auf diese Mail, aber was passiert wenn man Kontakt zu ihm aufnimmt kann ich leider auch nicht sagen.

Dies nur mal zu eurer Info falls euch auch jemand 30% von seinen 16.2 Millionen anbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,
Drega


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2010)

ach is die Nigeria Connection jetzt auch schon auf immoscout 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






I sag mal danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mal wieder ein Haus verkaufen will denke ich dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Ernst, der gleiche Mist wird per E-Mail schon seit Jahren paraktiziert.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das bei Immoscout viel besser funktioniert.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juni 2010)

Kurt schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du denn wieder entbannt?


Bleibt beim Thema, sowas kann via PN geklärt werden.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2010)

Dregalos schrieb:


> Wir antworten natürlcih einfach mal nicht auf diese Mail, aber was passiert wenn man Kontakt zu ihm aufnimmt kann ich leider auch nicht sagen.




aber diese Seite kann es zum Beispiel...
http://www.nigeria-connection.de/


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juni 2010)

das gleiche gibt es auch auf mobile.de und autoscout24. Leute, die englisch schreiben und/oder keine tel. nr. angeben sind fast immer Betrüger.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Juni 2010)

jo wird echt schon lange praktiziert.
Ich hab mich ma nach autos umgeschaut und da is mirn tolles Auto für 5k € aufgefallen, dass niemals so billig sein könnte.
Hab ne Mail geschrieben und der nette Engländer wollte von mir, dass ich das Geld auf ein Treuhandkonto ( völlig sicher usw... ) überweise, und mir das Auto dann geschickt würde.

Hab nur aus Spaß geantwortet, da mir klar war, dass das Fake is.

aber es gibt immer wieder Leute die auf son scheiss reinfallen, deswegen kann man nich oft genug warnen.


----------



## Tradercat (28. August 2010)

Dregalos schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !
> 
> Mein Freundin versucht gerade ihr Haus bei Immobilienscout24.de verkaufen.
> Sie erhilet per die Meldung dass es einen Interessenten gibt und nahm daraufhin Kontakt via Email zu ihm auf.
> ...



Hallo erstmal,

ich habe eine Wohnung inseriert im Immobilienscout24 und erhielt ebenso von einem Capt. David Borders (den gibts tatsächlich, er wird nur nichts davon wissen, das sein Name benutzt wird) mehrere E-Mails, wo er mir mitteilt, 16,2 Mio. USD im Irak mit Ölgeschäften gemacht zu haben. Ich bin erstmal darauf eingegangen und habe das Spiel mitgespielt. Jetzt habe ich dann folgendes erhalten:
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
Thanks for your response and detailed answer,that shows that you are a very reasonable man.I was at the Iraqi army training camp and that was why i could not reach you earlier,i have finished with the registration and the Red cross jet had left for Uk at exactly 3.15pm central Baghdad time.

Below is the contact details of the diplomat,please contact him today by 8.00pm London time to confirm the arrival of the cargo and the delivery details.The Red cross jet will land in London because of the movement of the Jet,Let him know that you want the cargo in Germany urgently.

His name is Dr Steven Warren
His contact phone no. +447424541581
His contact mail address. drsteven.warren@yahoo.co.uk

The consignment is a single box of about 55kg and it is in a diplomatic box and so will be carried by the diplomat with immunity to anywhere you want it delivered.So please do not entertain any fear because there is no risk attached and everything is safe for delivery.

Contact him by mail or through phone so that you will know the delivery details,the cargo contains the amount of $16.2million US Dollars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


and no one has the right to open it except you the beneficiary because it has a security stamp tagged United States diplomatic security and so no one even the diplomat has the right to open it except you.I will be in Germany once i confirm you have the cargo and i believe everything will be settled this week.

Communicate with him and i need every of his response from you.

Your Friend
Borders

Also aufgepasst auf solche Mails!
In Zukunft antworte ich denen jetzt als Capt. Future 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Boddakiller (31. August 2010)

Gut zu wissen danke werde darauf achten... passt gerade in meine Situation ;D


----------



## Ennia (2. September 2010)

Das Schlimme ist, dass diese Betrüger ziemlich viel Geld auf den xyz24.de-Seiten gemacht haben. Mir ist das ein Rätsel, wie man auf so einen Unfug reinfallen kann: UN-Truppen die sich im Krieg befinden, aha. Wusste garnicht, dass die Vereinten Nationen Kriege ausfechten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patpatrick (16. November 2010)

Leider bleibt man von solchen Betrügern im Internet nirgendwo mehr verschont, egal wo man sich aufhält, selbst in Facebook gibt es schon Leute, die einem über Videos Viren schicken. Gerade diese klassischen Mails von Soldaten oder Doktoren aus Afrika sind ja schon lange bekannt, die sollte man einfach ignorieren und nicht darauf antworten. Meine Freundin hat auch schon mal auf Immobilienscout gesucht und da ist eben gerade bei Häusern oder Wohnungen viel Geld im Spiel und das ruft Betrüger auf den Plan.


----------



## Potpotom (16. November 2010)

Mir haben sie nicht geantwortet... ich hätte mich nicht Cpt. Cirk nennen sollen befürchte ich. Wo ich doch die Kohle so gut gebrauchen könnte. *snief*


----------



## Topperharly (17. November 2010)

ich nenne mich Cpt. CAPSLOCK


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach is die Nigeria Connection jetzt auch schon auf immoscout


 ich musst grad so lachen :-)


----------



## LetitBe20 (4. Dezember 2013)

Wie häufig sind euch bei immobilienscout24 schon solche Betrüger untergekommen und waren diese immer so leicht zu enttarnen?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube nach 3 Jahren interessiert das niemanden mehr.


----------

